# Good sites for gym equipment (pins etc)



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Does anyone know of any good sites in the UK where you can pick up things like:

Weight Stack Pins - spares of these to put in the holes of the cable machines to select weights

Decent weight plates for a commercial gym.

Metal pins to go in the holes of squat rack arms (the metal adjustable hooks you rest the bars on)

And just general stuff like that, obviously nothing too crazy expensive but good quality still.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Chelsea said:


> Does anyone know of any good sites in the UK where you can pick up things like:
> 
> Weight Stack Pins - spares of these to put in the holes of the cable machines to select weights
> 
> ...


 Try http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/ and https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/shop-by-sport/strongman.html


----------



## Shaneyboy (May 21, 2013)

@Chelsea check out eBay search multi gym, lots of weigh stack pins for sale today


----------



## MickyM (Nov 13, 2017)

I might get that declining bench advertised on powerhouse fitness for £99 as I can't seem to target the lower-chest without a bench that declines, apparently anyway.


----------



## Lowkii (Nov 25, 2017)

https://www.gorillasports.co.uk/ and https://wersports.com/

I use these.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Chelsea said:


> Does anyone know of any good sites in the UK where you can pick up things like:
> 
> Weight Stack Pins - spares of these to put in the holes of the cable machines to select weights
> 
> ...


 A lot of pins a specific sized so be careful about buying just any. Take one into a steel work place and ask them to make you x-amount.

Same with rack bar holders.


----------

